
Designers speculate about what Apple's self-driving iCar might look like - shahryc
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3199316/Could-iCar-Designers-speculate-Apple-s-self-driving-vehicle-look-like-s-revealed-computer-giant-working-technology.html
======
shahryc
seems like the birth of an industry

